# frecuencia de resonancia descargada



## sacnils

Otra preguntita  ¿Alguien sabe como se traduciría la parte en negrita en esta frase?

... la frecuencia no coincide con la frecuencia real del sensor resonador, denominada *frecuencia de resonancia descargada* y notada como _fu_.

Lo lógico parece ser "discharged resonance frequency" pero no tiene ningún resultado en Google así que no creo que sea eso...

Gracias!


----------



## Raelsb77

Pues la verdad es que "frecuencia de resonancia descargada" tampoco da resultados en Google y no había escuchado este término antes...


----------



## sacnils

Humm... a lo mejor es un error. Qué texto más complicado


----------



## sacnils

Para posteriores consultas de este hilo, he encontrado la respuesta!! Se traduce como "Unloaded resonance frequency".


----------



## jamorod2000

Por curiosidad y por si le sirve a alguien más en el futuro... ¿Se refiere a la frecuencia de resonancia cuando el aparato (u objeto del que estamos hablando) se encuentra sin carga, es decir, sin hacer esfuerzo más que para el de su propio cuerpo? o ¿tienes algún link que lo explique?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Lo contrario es load resonance frequency = frecuencia de resonancia con capacidad de carga.

una de las dos frecuencias de un resonador piezoeléctrico en asociación con una serie o con una capacitancia en carga paralela, en condiciones especiales, en que la impedancia eléctrica de la combinación es resistiva.


----------



## sacnils

Hola jamorod, fernando
En mi texto también aparece "frequencia de resonancia cargada" que es el contrario de "frequencia de resonancia descargada" y que se traduce (segun mi jefa) como "loaded resonance frequency". Siento que no pueda dar más información pero la verdad es que no entiendo los términos, sólo los he traducido


----------



## fernandobn97007

Creo que "loaded resonance frequency" y "unloaded resonance frequency" es correcto.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En un contexto de electrónica, me parece mucho mejor traducir *loaded* y *unloaded* como *con carga* y *sin carga*, respectivamente, antes que _cargada_ y _descargada_.


----------



## jamorod2000

Completamente de acuerdo con Hakuna Matata... pero, el original está en español y decía "descargada"... y me parece que esto es lo que causó la confusión de sacnils.


----------

